

Why it sucks having your own company - nixarn
http://wahrman.fi/10-reasons-why-it-sucks-having-your-own-company/

======
dholowiski
Agreed. Without any 'core values' and a 'mission statement' I have to focus on
dumb things like working hard and making the customers happy. Also, the time I
would have spent making crap up for my annual performance review, I wasted by
learning a new programming language. Yeah, I really feel stifled by the lack
of 5 layers of management and me doing my job.

------
javery
Remember when you left on vacation without a care in the world and didn't
touch a computer for 2 weeks? That's not happening for quite awhile.

~~~
rbreve
I've been running my own business (web dev) for more than 6 years and I take
vacations whenever I want (except when we are delivering a project) I only
make sure to travel places where I can find good internet access.

~~~
javery
Yeah, I took 3 weeks of vacation this summer but I had to keep an eye on email
and make sure everything was working - they just aren't as relaxing as they
used to be.

~~~
hippich
I find vacations without access to internet boring if vacation take more then
one week. No matter if I am freelancing or working full-time, 'cos even if I
am working full-time I also do own stuff...

------
twymer
_I can no longer relate to Dilbert._

As long as you don't start to relate to pointy haired boss, you should be
okay.

~~~
edilator
I guess I should watch it with the hair gel before I get too close ;-)

------
pmjordan
Wow, the domain name rang a bell big time. Sure enough, I met the guy's
cofounder/cousin at an informal gamedev meetup when he visited London a few
years back. Haven't kept in touch, but good to see he's doing well. (hi
Nicke!)

------
nhebb
1-8 made me smile, but #9 cracked me up. I can relate - unless bullet points
on a scratch pad count as a spec.

